

No sound after latest iOS 7.1 update? Try this. - dashausbass

Check the lock screen switch above the volume toggle. The latest update seems to use this switch for application sound muting.
======
chrisBob
Are you sure someone didn't just change your switch settings. This can be set
for either mute or rotation lock.

